

Apple charging 9x market price for MBP RAM upgrades - RegEx
http://store.apple.com/us/memorymodel/ME_17_266_MBP_ICI7

======
rexf
Apple charging ridiculous amounts for their RAM isn't news.

I don't understand how they can sell computers in 2012 with 2GB soldered in
with a straight face (<http://store.apple.com/us/configure/MC968LL/A?>).

~~~
lyime
They can because people are willing to pay for it. Also try fitting a SODIMM
slot into a Macbook Air.

~~~
easp
Plus, it is a machine with a small screen and an SSD, which means, people
aren't as likely to be interacting with multiple apps, and swapping isn't as
painful as it is with a spinning disk.

------
phamilton
"You’ve found market price when buyers complain but still pay." - pg

~~~
easp
Plus, people who want a Mac, but find the RAM prices odious, can save a bunch
of money for a slightly more effort.

This allows apple to capture larger margins from people who aren't as price
sensitive, while still Making a sale to those who are.

~~~
salem
As long as the device is upgradable. The soldiered 4gb ram on the mb air
sucks.

------
larrymyers
This is actually one of my biggest concerns that keeps me from moving to an
Air from a MBP. With the unibody MBP design it's actually pretty easy to do
things like upgrade the memory and hard drive, and not pay the ridiculous
upgrade prices that Apple wants at time of purchase.

With everything soldered on the Air, you lose that choice.

------
petercooper
Coincidentally I'm having a similar issue tonight. Heading to somewhere like
Crucial usually gets you compatible memory _way_ cheaper, but for an extra 8GB
for my Mac Pro Crucial is coming in at $355. I dread to imagine what the
official Apple price is, I didn't even check..

~~~
teilo
macsales.com

------
dmishe
FWIW new models custom 8gb costs $200.

But yeah.

------
smgoller
I bought 16GB of ram for my MBP for $135 at Fry's. Almost (but not quite)
beats the 24GB I bought for my desktop for $100.

------
teilo
This is for 1066 memory. For 1333 they charge a more reasonable $200, which is
only about 4x the market price.

------
millzlane
Now that's how you run a business.

